# Canadian made Halcyon Guitars



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice review posted on the Acoustic Guitar Forum. I'm not sure what Ed Bond is charging for a custom Halcyon but I believe they start at $1199. Have a look and a listen and check out his Facebook page. I have mine on order:sFun_dancing:

http://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=333276


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Lots of happy folks at the other site with Ed's builds for a very low cost and now that he is no longer with Larrivee I guess he is going to have to build even more, way to go Ed. ship


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, Ed says he is going to start making a cutaway. I told him I'd take the first one.

Love it when people support Canadian builders.

Cheers


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/1023080999...2308099905683/439269659542857/?type=1&theater


These are amazing!:sCh_odie:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Tried out a nice little parlor last week of Ed's at the Bluedog Guitar shop in North Vancouver, it was sweet to sat the least. Should have taken a few photo's but was so impressed with this little shop and the guitars that they had was spectacular ( http://www.bluedogguitars.com/Bluedog_Acoustic_Guitars.html ). ship


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

My Figured Walnut AJ is in production now. You can see the back and sides set on the Halcyon Facebook page.


----------



## Talltexan (Jun 20, 2014)

I talked him into trying a 12 string. I've always wanted a 12 string and decided to go for it with Halcyon. I think Ed knows what he is doing and I'm very satisfied with all the reviews. Looking forward to November when it should be done. I wish there were some pictures. I want to see it as bad as anyone else. Ha!!!!!


----------



## blaren (May 6, 2006)

I'm one of the OGs of Halcyon owners. Hey..HOG..the Halcyon Owners' Group!!!
I own two of them.
These days $1200 can buy you a hellofalot of guitar. New and used. You can get NEW Martins, Guilds, Taylors, Larrys, Gibsons.... like Gibson's new AJ for like $1300!!! The used market is even better. I bet with some diligence and patience you could find a used D18 and maybe even a D28 for under $1500.

BUT...if you want a fully custom acoustic. Made to YOUR specs...you sure cant beat a Halcyon!!
My first, 2 years ago is/was an AJ copy kinda. I guess a sloped dread is more accurate. Adi top, rw b&s, ebony board and bridge, EXTREMELY forward shifted and very lightly and highly scalloped braced, a 25" scale, 1-3/4" nutwidth and the neck profile made to the exact same as my favourite Stonebridge. 
It is the best acoustic I have EVER PLAYED and it's MINE!!
Second was a Lutz top over awesome QUILTED Honduran mahogany (probably a $300+ set) B&S. Also 25" and 1.75" nut. It's a 12fret OOO. Wanted ebony board and bridge again but when Ed was building it he found that the ebony bridge was dampening the top too much so he gave me the option of rw b&b or ebony board and rw bridge. I went with ebony and rw. I LOVE an ebony board.

I got them before the 2014 pricehike came into effect and before wait times were like almost a YEAR!
If you want some special treatment and maybe a bit of a shorter wait, tell Ed Shane sent you. 
If he doesn't hang-up in your FACE...or charge you double... he will build it EXTRA special for you. 
And no I don't get any perks from Ed other than the odd upgrade/option that would normally carry an upcharge and that isn't as payment for selling his guitars, I think it's mostly because I placed early trust in him and was the first person to ever have TWO Halcyons built. I SURE am not the last...nor am I the first to get THREE Halcyons...others beat me to that one....but you will surely find that a lot of...if not most or all...people who bought a Halcyon, bought ANOTHER!
Man...I've even sold EVERY acoustic I owned that was not a Halcyon and I owned some $$$ BEAUTIES!

There are a LOT of things that make Halcyon guitars so amazing. He does a lot of smart little things that no one else seems to do like the way he thicknesses hhis tops, the way he drills the stringpin holes in the bridge running parallel with the saddle instead of straight...etc etc etc but one of the BEST things about the Halcyons is that you pay half before he starts and then the balance when the guitar ships.
Well...if you ask real nice he might let you do the "Shane financing plan". That's where you nickel and dime him to death...I mean make small-ish painless payments until you've reached the 50% deposit mark and he starts your build. Then you have another 8 months (probably a lot longer nowadays) to come-up with the balance before the guitar is ready to ship.
It's like an Ed Bond zero % interest payment plan ;-)

Larrivee was mentioned in an earlier post. 
Ed is not just another garage or basement weekend luthier. He is a LEGIT builder. He was the Production manager and QC dude at Larrivee Guitars for like 16 years. He knows what he's doing folks.
There is NO reason to buy ANY other acoustic brand other than Halcyon. You wont find a better guitar. You wont find a better priced great guitar. You will never have to worry about taking a hit in resale. At $999...oops sorry...now $1199..I'm positive you could get a grand for a used Halcyon. Maybe even $2K!! Depends how badly the guy does NOT want to wait a year for his Halcyon build.
I probably wouldn't get it but ...I would not sell my AJ for under $2k and I wouldn't accept a penny less than $2500 for the OOO. Funny thing is that even though anyone can get a new custom built Halcyon for around 1200 bucks...I KNOW I would easily get $2k for either of mine..MINIMUM!!!

Ed Bond today is what Mario Proulx was 15 years ago. Now Mario's guitars START at OVER $10K and there is an OVER 10 year WAIT on a Proulx.
Get your Halcyons NOW!! Before they cost as much as a house. And they WILL!

TRY THE HALCYON!!


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I received my halcyon yesterday. It is a flamed walnut back and sides, sitka top, ebony board and bridge. I had Ed installed black Schaller tuners which go very nicely with the ebony finger board. All of this for around $1300 from a Canadian luthier and his apprentice. thanks Ed and Ryan, this is a beautiful looking and sounding instrument.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

- - - Updated - - -

More photos







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

- - - Updated - - -








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

